# FOs in diffusers?



## BattleGnome (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not sure if this is the correct section but it doesn't seem appropriate for the aromatherapy forum.

Does anyone use FOs in diffusers? We now have a diffuser at work that was purchased by a client's relative, this one. It has a water reservoir with a few drops of EO and works as a bit of a humidifier. 

I'm not a fan of the scents we have at work but I have a lot of scents that would be nice to bring in. My question is: are standard soaping FOs ok in this sort of diffuser? I saw a thread from several years ago mentioning putting water in a candle warmer then a few drops of EO. Could I count this as the same theory without getting anyone sick?


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have even tried put perfume in my diffuser. But my diffuser is the basic kind in aromatherapy store which is without a water tank.

I think you'll be fine. As long as you don't put highly concentrated FO in a candle warmer and without paying attention to it.
Just remember less is more. FO is very concentrated. A drop at a time. There are people allergic to heavy / heady perfume.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes, Fo's shoud work just fine in it.  I have one similar and have had no issues.  4-5 drops is usually plenty.  At least for me.


----------



## Susie (Jan 23, 2017)

For the sake of your co-workers that are prone to migraines, please use pthalate free FOs.


----------



## wearytraveler (Jan 23, 2017)

I say you'll be totally fine with FOs.  I've been using FOs with this model (https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HULIXKU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20) for a couple of months with no issues at all.


----------



## Relle (Jan 23, 2017)

I bought a diffuser at Christmas and I'm using my FO's in it, just don't sit too close to it when it's on, as it can be a bit strong. I've only used about 6 drops in it.


----------

